

The really early days of computing (How I shot down VisiCal) - wave
http://embedded.com/columns/programmerstoolbox/207801301?printable=true

======
dangoldin
Highly recommend this read. Very interesting and well written.

~~~
noonespecial
If you liked this and you want to go _old_ school for a bit, check out these
virtual sliderules. Do a few calculations. Its very addicting.

<http://www.antiquark.com/sliderule/sim/>

------
sharjeel
Extremely well written. Hoever i think the ending does not focus on something
very important. there are many ideas that are ahead of their time so do not
work out very well.

